# Roll top desk plans



## gkmac65 (Sep 14, 2009)

Does anyone know an address on the Net that I can get free plans for a roll top desk? I am an intermediate woodworker.
Gord


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Hey Gord, welcome to the forum. I don't know where you would get such plans, But I am sure some one on line here will know,


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

gkmac65 said:


> Does anyone know an address on the Net that I can get free plans for a roll top desk? I am an intermediate woodworker.
> Gord


Hi Gord, welcome to the forums. Wish you luck on the free plans, Rockler has the plans available but gonna seperate ya from 30 bucks for themh34r:. They also have the router bit set, $115 I think.:fie:


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the RouterForums Gord.


----------



## rcp612 (Oct 22, 2008)

gkmac65 said:


> Does anyone know an address on the Net that I can get free plans for a roll top desk? I am an intermediate woodworker.
> Gord


I used these plans: Woodware Designs -- Roll-Top Computer Desk.

They are free to download but he asks for a donation and picture when finished,,,I believe $10.00 is all he wants.
This is a computer desk design but very simple to modify.


----------



## tigerhellmaker (Sep 13, 2009)

Welcome.


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

There is a design in one of the Shop Notes issues. I'll try to find it.

Cheers

Peter


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

istracpsboss said:


> There is a design in one of the Shop Notes issues. I'll try to find it.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Peter


Sorry. I couldn't find it. It may have been FWW. I remember a discussion of the bits it used, which I think were Lonnie Bird. 
OK. Try this How to make a Tambour Door for roll-top desks, computer desks, entertainment centers, kitchen appliance garages, and breadboxes by Lonnie Bird

HTH

Peter


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Just a note,,,you can buy the Tambour ,it's comes in a roll,in may sizes.

It's makes the job easy 

Classic Roll Top Desk Plan - Rockler Woodworking Tools
Oak Tambour - Rockler Woodworking Tools
Cable Tambour - Rockler Woodworking Tools
Building Cabinet Doors and Drawers, Book - Rockler Woodworking Tools
Tambour Router Bit Set - Rockler Woodworking Tools

==========


----------



## Perry (Jan 12, 2011)

I know where you can get plans for a roll top desk for $2.49 I can not post a link here yet cause I am new to the forum but email me at [email protected] if you would like more info. Thanks


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Perry said:


> I know where you can get plans for a roll top desk for $2.49 I can not post a link here yet cause I am new to the forum but email me at [email protected] if you would like more info. Thanks


Thanks for that response, Perry, but the original request was from Sept 2009.

I would hope that Gord has finished the project by now......


----------

